# Restaurant recommendation for Ballycullen / Firhouse



## Carmel (15 Mar 2006)

Recently moved to Ballycullen, near Firhouse, Dublin 24.

The only restaurant we can find in the area is the Chinese above Scholars Pub. We didn't think it was great food wise and is also a bit overpriced.

Are there any other restaurants in the area to be recommended?

Tks
C


----------



## Kiddo (15 Mar 2006)

Welcome to the neighbourhood 

Theres not much in the way of restaurants around here. We eat in the chinese over Scholars the odd time and think its really nice. Their takeaway is a bit pricy compared to other chinese takeaways -  TopTops or Lucky Star (our current favourite)


There is a restaruant in the Old Mill in Old Bawn. We have never been so can't comment either way.

In Rathfarnham you have Little Caesers in The Orchard Pub. There is also a nice Indian in Rathfarnham village. If you want to leave the car at home take the 49 to Templeogue bridge (at The Blue haven pub) and the Orchard is about a 10 minute walk from there. They also have a cab company..handy for getting home. 

In Templeogue there is a restaurant over the Morgue pub ...the menu looks nice but we haven't been. We can recommend Papparazzi (very nice italian) across the road.

There are quite a few restaurants in Terenure. For some reason there is about 5 italian restaurants, and indian over Eddie Rockets and one or two other places. Again the 49 will bring you to Templeogue and Terenure.

Hope this helps


----------



## micheller (16 Mar 2006)

Would recommend the Italian in Tallaght Village and Meghna Tandoori in Terenure village over the eddie rockets. Not much else really


----------



## moesha (19 Mar 2006)

Just seen today that therew ill be a new Mexican opening up at the realy high apartmetn block beside the square, sorry i dont know the name of it.  the restaraunt is callecd cactus jacks.

I wasj ust saying today there isnt much of a selection when wanting to eat  out in tallaght.  Im going over the Dundrum direction for my dinner now. Im sick of the Mill!!!!!!!!


----------



## Merrion (20 Mar 2006)

Hi Kiddo - where abouts is the Lucky Star takeaway?


----------



## Kiddo (22 Mar 2006)

loughquinn said:
			
		

> Hi Kiddo - where abouts is the Lucky Star takeaway?


 
Hiya 

Its in Orlagh Grove off the Scolarstown road. The number is 4069649.


----------



## dodo (24 Mar 2006)

There is  a Good chinese behind the Orchard pub and also the Italian is basic but nice, also Orchard is a good pub to have drinks in later


----------



## Merrion (24 Mar 2006)

Thanks Kiddo - didn't even know there was a takeaway there


----------



## Carmel (24 Mar 2006)

Thanks for all the replies.
Where is the Orchard pub please?

C


----------



## gel (25 Mar 2006)

Carmel said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the replies.
> Where is the Orchard pub please?
> 
> C


 

...on butterfield Avenue almost opposite the Statoil station beside Rathfarnham Shopping centre.

Gel


----------

